# Fukushima for revival



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Fukushima now... for revival*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

It's interesting that I never hear or see any news about what's going on with the plant. Same thing for the Haiti earthquake recovery, no news at all.


----------



## Treka (Jan 26, 2013)

FM 2258 said:


> It's interesting that I never hear or see any news about what's going on with the plant. Same thing for the Haiti earthquake recovery, no news at all.


Its because the media is concerned with making money,not on actually
you know telling the public about these sorts of things.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

There's a collective called Peace Again that works to distribute masks and other aid to victims of the 3/11 Earthquake and Fukushima.
http://peace-again.com/index_e.html

A website that also deals with topics related to Fukushima.
http://www.freshcurrents.org/

And a planning group that discusses and implements strategies to rebuild Tohoku.
http://www.tpf2.net/


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Another vision of rebuilding Tohoku. From an enterpreneur's point of view. 



> *From mountain to sea: A vision for the rebuilding of Tohoku*
> 
> Why would a fisher care about the forest? The person to ask is Shigeatsu Hatakeyama, an oyster farmer from Kesennuma in Japan’s Miyagi Prefecture. We can learn a great deal from Hatakeyama. He is one of those rare types of people who can see beyond the day-to-day preoccupation of how to make a living — in his case, with an oyster farm — and instead embrace the world around them.
> For the past three decades he has been concerned about the water quality in his local bay, in the rivers that feed it and in the forests and mountains that feed those rivers. He reached the conclusion long ago that a fisher needs to care for the forest in order to have a clean and healthy sea.
> In his writings (he began authoring books in 1994), Hatakeyama poetically describes the forests and the sea as lovers — mori wa umi no koibito in Japanese. This expression has made him quite famous and his environmentalist insights are often sought after throughout Japan and in academic and policy circles. He has become a visionary leader, an educationalist and a successful entrepreneur.


http://ourworld.unu.edu/en/from-mountain-to-sea-a-vision-for-the-rebuilding-of-tohoku/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

in case of Shiogama, Miyagi, 2013













> "Hote matsuri"is a great Fire preventing festival which has about 300 years history in Shiogama,Miyagi Prefecture. They pray against disaster and for the prosperity of the people in the city.This huge one ton Mikoshi (Holy Shrine) is carried by the sixteen youth down the 202 steps of the Omotesando(main road of the shrine) and they take around the city until 8PM when they go back upward the Omotesando.
> 
> Among the people this is also called Spring-Inviting Festival.


----------



## germanguy1 (Dec 7, 2013)

wow **** me shima


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rikuzen Takata, Iwate







the problem is... our town may not be our town by ourselves..








in Japanese


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)




----------

